# Honda HSS928ATD or Honda HSSATD1332



## taxihacker (Oct 2, 2016)

I am Considering A honda New Snowblower My choices Are The HSS928ATD Or The HSS1332ATD I read a lot of reviews That The 2016 Model 28inch is Underpowered For a 9hp And the 32 At 13 might be overkill For My driveway Any thoughts Would Be appreciated i have about 100FOOT driveway by 10feet get a lot of heavy snow From Street plows Just want to make sure the 28 would Be powerful enough or should i go with 32 any thoughts would be great THANKS


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'd go with the HSS1332ATD, better have the extra power in case is needed than not having it when in need. 
Plus you get a few nice features on the larger unit including the shearpinless auger protection system, that along is worth the extra money IMHO.

Having a larger unit would let you finish the snow clearing slightly faster also.
:blowerhug:


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I agree with hsblowersfan. The 1332ATD is a great machine.


----------



## jdavis (Nov 28, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> including the shearpinless auger protection system,



Do you have any more information on this? I just bought a HSS1332ATD and as far as I know hows a few shear pins?


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

This is just from reading here, so take it with a grain of salt. I own and love the older HS1132TA tracked machine. So, if I had to choose between the two, from what I have read, I would choose the HSS1332ATD. The HSS1332ATD has features which those on this forum who own them report that they really, really like. The HSS928ATD does not have those features and from reports here from those who have purchased the HSS928ATD, it may or may not have enough power and may or may not clog with wet snow. As far as I can recall, there simply have been no similar complaints about the HSS1332ATD. 

Honda may sometime under power the first iteration of some of its machines. Witness my HS1132TA. Before coming out with the new generation HSS1332ATD, Honda replaced the 11hp engine in my model with a 13hp engine and discontinued my HS1132TA model and replaced it with the HS1332TA model. Will Honda similarly upgrade the hp on the HSS928ATD to make it a HSS1028ATD? You don't know. But my guess is that you won't need to worry about a similar power upgrade being needed with the HSS1332ATD.

Is the superb 32 inch machine overkill? Not if the machine which it is compared to may or may not have enough power or may or may not clog with wet snow. There is nothing wrong with having more machine than you need IMHO. Bottom line is that you will love using the HSS1332ATD and you may or may not love using the HSS928ATD.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

jdavis said:


> Do you have any more information on this? I just bought a HSS1332ATD and as far as I know hows a few shear pins?


Here is a small video of it in action

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=5YLUyKehc7k#t=56
_*
• The HSS1332ATDA (track drive, electric start) gets a clever auger shear bolt guard system: A spring-loaded sensor plate and cam are engaged should the auger stop unexpectedly, and the engine is instantly shut down.*_


----------



## taxihacker (Oct 2, 2016)

hsblowersfan said:


> I'd go with the HSS1332ATD, better have the extra power in case is needed than not having it when in need.
> Plus you get a few nice features on the larger unit including the shearpinless auger protection system, that along is worth the extra money IMHO.
> 
> Having a larger unit would let you finish the snow clearing slightly faster also.


Is the auger protection system just when something gets caught or if a pin breaks it shuts down??


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

taxihacker said:


> Is the auger protection system just when something gets caught or if a pin breaks it shuts down??


If something gets caught or jams on the augers the engine will shut down before any shear pin breaks (my understanding is that they also have shear pins).


----------



## obithedog (Aug 10, 2016)

I can confirm that the 2016 HSS 928 is quite underpowered. I would go with the larger engine. I had such a bad experience with my HSS928 last year with clogging and being underpowered that i soled it on craigs list and bought a 2015 HS928 - From talking to several dealers in the area many are of the opinion that the new HSS has some design issues the dynamics of the chute cause it to clog like crazy. I did not hear these same reports about the new larger machine.


----------



## taxihacker (Oct 2, 2016)

obithedog said:


> I can confirm that the 2016 HSS 928 is quite underpowered. I would go with the larger engine. I had such a bad experience with my HSS928 last year with clogging and being underpowered that i soled it on craigs list and bought a 2015 HS928 - From talking to several dealers in the area many are of the opinion that the new HSS has some design issues the dynamics of the chute cause it to clog like crazy. I did not hear these same reports about the new larger machine.


I noticed u have a 32 is the 32 inch easy to move as well??


----------



## obithedog (Aug 10, 2016)

Go for the larger machine. I bought a HSS928 last year and had horrible experience with it. It clogged like crazy so much that I parked it and shoveled. Compared to the old HS model 928 its is very underpowered. I have owned several old HS 928, 927 etc and loved them but the new HSS has fancy features and poor performance.


----------



## taxihacker (Oct 2, 2016)

Bought the hss1332atd pulled the trigger does anyone know if they changed the muffler design I got one with a cage around it


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

taxihacker said:


> Bought the hss1332atd pulled the trigger does anyone know if they changed the muffler design I got one with a cage around it




Congrats and yes the new models have the cage around the muffler. 

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/97073-running-change-honda-hss-models.html


----------

